# Stuff and Things > Sports >  2022 UEFA Champions League

## Authentic

In the semifinals it will be:

Manchester City vs Real Madrid

Liverpool vs Villareal

----------


## Authentic

Real Madrid beat Liverpool in the final earlier today.

----------


## Authentic

Real Madrid supporters were trolling Kylian Mbappe after he used RM as a wedge to get a big contract extension with Paris Saint-Germain, implying that he still won't win a Champions League title.

https://therealchamps.com/2022/05/28...ge-mbappe-ucl/

----------

